# Man sees his stolen bike on Craigslist, steals it back



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Posted here in California on sfgate.com, but it happened in DC:

Man sees his stolen bike on Craigslist, steals it back | Hot Topics | an SFGate.com blog


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Yup, saw that on the local news website. Of course they comment on how unsafe it was to do, but sounds like a great idea to me.


----------

